# Single father moving to Dubai



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm likely to be moving to Dubai with my child next year - as a single father, I need support around childcare etc. Recognising the single male restrictions - is there anyway that I could legally employ a live in maid to help?

If so, can anyone recommend any agencies that could help.

Any suggestions/views would be appreciated.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't quote me on this but I have picked up over the years that a father is recognised as "a family man" and can sponsor a maid. It's single men not living in a family environment who cannot sponsor a maid.

Alternatively you can try for one of the maid agencies who will provide the sponsorship of the maid and just send her to your house every day. This is a more expensive option.

I can't help you with names of agencies but google expat woman dubai forum and do a search there. 



cooltide said:


> I'm likely to be moving to Dubai with my child next year - as a single father, I need support around childcare etc. Recognising the single male restrictions - is there anyway that I could legally employ a live in maid to help?
> 
> If so, can anyone recommend any agencies that could help.
> 
> Any suggestions/views would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Single fathers can sponsor maids but I think they need special dispensation. Not sure if that would come from their sponsor though in the form of an NOC? The PRO would be able to find out .


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just resurrecting this thread from last year as my son and I are finally due in Dubai next month. 

I was wondering if since the helpful earlier replies, if anyone has got any further information or details regarding the process for a single father sponsoring or employing a live in maid?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cooltide said:


> I'm just resurrecting this thread from last year as my son and I are finally due in Dubai next month. I was wondering if since the helpful earlier replies, if anyone has got any further information or details regarding the process for a single father sponsoring or employing a live in maid?


Did you speak to your company PRO yet?
This would be your first port if call, I think.


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

vantage said:


> Did you speak to your company PRO yet?
> This would be your first port if call, I think.


Yes I have spoken with them but they haven't' as yet, been able to provide any real detail other than "it might be possible" hence my decision to resurrect this thread to see if anyone on here was able to provide some insight.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Once you get to Dubai just go down to Immigration and they'll give you the answer right there on the spot.


----------

